# POISON X-SPORT MTB CHALLENGE powered by sebamed



## Justarius (17. Februar 2012)

Willkommen zu der grÃ¶Ãten MTB-Marathon Serie in Deutschland

Die MTB CHALLENGE besteht aus insgesamt 9 Veranstaltungen in Deutschland:

8. Schinder(hannes) Â MTB Â Superbike
Emmelshausen (06.05.12)

1. MTB Marathon
â¨Wiesbaden (20.05.12)

8. Saarschleifen Bike Marathon
â¨Mettlach (27.05.12)

13. Canyon Rhein HunsrÃ¼ck MTB Marathon
â¨Rhens (10.06.12)

11. Erbeskopfmarathon
Thalfang (08.07.12)

7. Gallahaan-Trail
Oppenhausen (02.09.12)

3. sebamed BIKE DAY
Bad Salzig (09.09.12)

12. VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon
Daun (15.09.12)

Mountainbikefestival BÃ¼chel 2012
BÃ¼chel (14.10.12)

Bei jedem Rennen auf jeder Strecke kann man Punkte sammeln. Dabei bekommt man zum einen Punkte anhand der jeweiligen Platzierung in seiner Altersklasse und Streckenpunkte Anhand der LÃ¤nge der gewÃ¤hlten Strecke. Maximal 5 Wertungen (die mit den hÃ¶chsten Punkten) werden gewertet,  weitere Wertungen werden gestrichen.
Beim Letzten Rennen in BÃ¼chel findet dann die Siegerehrung der einzelnen Altersklassen statt.

Die TeilnahmegebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt 4Euro. DafÃ¼r erhaltet ihr einen Urkundendruck online, eine stÃ¤ndige Punktetabelle auf der Seite (http://www.mtb-c.de) und wertvolle Sachpreise und Auszeichnungen fÃ¼r die jeweils ersten drei in jeder Altersklasse.

ZusÃ¤tzlich findet eine Teamwertung statt.
FÃ¼r die Teamwertung muss man sich seperat online anmelden. Es gibt MÃ¤nner-/Mix- Teams und Frauenteams. Angemeldete Teamfahrer sind automatisch auch in der Einzelwertung ohne zusÃ¤tzliche Anmeldung. Ein Fahrer kann sich nur fÃ¼r ein Team melden. Ein MÃ¤nner-/Mix- Team besteht aus 3-6 Fahrer ein Frauenteam aus 2-4 Fahrer. Mindestens 3 (bei den Frauenteams 2) Fahrer mÃ¼ssen eine gÃ¼ltige Wertung (mehr als 0 Punkte) in einem Rennen haben, damit eine Teamwertung zustande kommt. Die drei (bei Frauen zwei) hÃ¶chsten Wertungen werden addiert und ergeben die Teamwertung fÃ¼r die jeweilige Veranstaltung.

Maximal die 5 besten Teamergebnisseen werden gewertet. Weitere Wertungen werden gestrichen.

Die Anmeldungen und zusÃ¤tzliche Informationen findet ihr auf unserer Seite: http://mtb-c.de


----------



## Justarius (17. Februar 2012)

Um in der MTB Challenge gewertet zu werden, muss man sich gesondert online anmelden. Die Teilnahme an den einzelnen Veranstaltungen reicht nicht aus um in die Wertung zu kommen.

Bei den jeweiligen Veranstaltungen werden alle Distanzen gewertet bei allen Teilnehmern.

In die Gesamtwertung für die Challenge kommen alle online gemeldeten Teilnehmer, egal wie viele gültige Wertungen man bei insgesamt neun teilnehmenden Veranstaltungen hat.

Veranstaltungen an denen nicht teilgenommen wird, b.z.w. bei den es nicht zu einer gültigen Wertung kommt(falsche Strecke, Disqualifikation, u.s.w.), werden mit null(0) Punkten gewertet.

*Altersklasseneinteilung:*
Nach BDR Bestimmungen

U15 männlich/weiblich  13/14 Jahre JG 98/99 (Hobbyfahrer mit Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten)

U17 männlich/weiblich  15/16 Jahre JG 96/97 (Hobbyfahrer mit Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten)

U15 und U17 max. 30 km Streckenlänge

U19 männlich/weiblich 17/18 Jahre JG 94/95( Minderjährige Hobbyfahrer mit Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten)

U19 bis max. 60km Strecke

Männer Hauptklasse 19 Jahre bis 29 Jahre

Männer Senioren 1 30 Jahre bis 40 Jahre

Männer Senioren 2 41 Jahre bis 50 Jahre

Männer Senioren 3 51 Jahre bis 60 Jahre

Männer Senioren 4 61 Jahre und älter

Frauen/Elite    19 Jahre und älter

*Preise:*

Die ersten drei jeder Altersklassen erhalten eine Auszeichnung bzw. wertvolle Sachpreise. Eine Siegerehrung findet bei mindestens 10 Teilnehmern in der jeweiligen Altersklasse statt. Ausgenommen sind die Schüler, Jugend und Juniorenklassen männlich und weiblich und die Frauen, da findet immer eine Siegerehrung statt.

*Punkteverteilung in der jeweiligen AK:*

Platz 1. 300 Punkte

Platz 2. 285 Punkte

Platz 3. 270 Punkte

Platz 4. 260 Punkte

Platz 5. 250 Punkte

Platz 6. 240 Punkte

Platz 7. 230 Punkte

Platz 8. 220 Punkte

Platz 9. 210 Punkte

Platz 10. 200 Punkte

Platz 11. 195 Punkte

Platz 12. 190 Punkte



Platz 47. 15 Punkte

Platz 48. 10 Punkte

Platz 49. 10 Punkte

Platz 50. 10 Punkte



Zusätzlich gibt es Strecken  Punkte abhängig der länge der Strecken (Streckenangaben auf dieser Homepage werden als Referenz genommen).

Maximal 5 Wertungen (die mit den höchsten Punkten) werden gewertet,  weitere Wertungen werden gestrichen. Die Strecken Punkte ergeben sich durch die Platzierung in der jeweiligen AK multipliziert mit 1, die Länge der Strecke (Punkte x 1,xx (xx=km)).

Beispiel 1:

5 Platz (250 Punkte) Kurzstrecke (38km)

250×1,38=345 Punkte

Beispiel 2:

8 Platz (220 Punkte) Langstrecke (96km)

220×1,96=431 Punkte (abgerundet)

Bei Strecken ab 100km ist der Faktor sogar 2,xx!

*Teamwertung:*

Für die Teamwertung muss man sich seperat online anmelden. Es gibt Männer-/Mix- Teams und Frauenteams. Angemeldete Teamfahrer sind automatisch auch in der Einzelwertung ohne zusätzliche Anmeldung. Ein Fahrer kann sich nur für ein Team melden. Ein Männer-/Mix- Team besteht aus 3-6 Fahrer ein Frauenteam aus 2-4 Fahrer. Mindestens 3 (bei den Frauenteams 2) Fahrer müssen eine gültige Wertung (mehr als 0 Punkte) in einem Rennen haben, damit eine Teamwertung zustande kommt. Die drei (bei Frauen zwei) höchsten Wertungen werden addiert und ergeben die Teamwertung für die jeweilige Veranstaltung.

Maximal die 5 besten Teamergebnisseen werden gewertet. Weitere Wertungen werden gestrichen.

In der Gesamtwertung Einzel werden nachher aufgeführt in AK unterteilt:

1. Platz

2. Name

3. Vorname

4. Vereins/Team Name

5. Veranstaltung (Strecke mit Punktzahl)

6. Punktesumme mit max. 5 Wertungen

In der Gesamtwertung Team Herren, Mixed oder Frauen werden nachher aufgeführt:

1. Platz

2. Vereins/Team Name

3. Veranstaltung (Strecke mit Punktzahl)

4. Punktesumme mit max. 5 Wertungen

Die Sortierung und damit auch die Platzierung für die PX-Challenge Team und Einzelwertung ist wie folgt: Gesamtpunktzahl, Summe der max. 5 besten Ergebnissen.

Bei gleicher Punktzahl entscheidet die höhere Punktzahl beim Finale in Büchel.

Bitte achtet auf korrekte Schreibweise Eurer Namen, um eine möglichst fehlerfreie Wertung der PX-Challenge zu ermöglichen. Bei Abweichungen (auch später in der Gesamtwertung) gibt uns am besten per E-Mail bescheid oder schreibt was ins Forum,Gästebuch oder Facebook.

Drei Werktage nach Veröffentlichung der Ergebnisse, können die Ergebnisse beanstandet werden. Danach werden keine Änderungen mehr vorgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (17. Februar 2012)

Diese StreckenlÃ¤ngen werden als Zusatzpunkte auf die jeweiligen Punkte durch die Platzierung hinzu multipliziert (Punkte x 1,gefahrende km = Gesamtpunkte).

*Folgende Strecken wird es geben:*

8. Schinder(hannes) Â MTB Â Superbike
Emmelshausen (06.05.12):

22Km / 550Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U15,U17 und U19)
40Km / 900Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r  U19)
73Km / 1750 Hm
96Km / 2300 Hm

1. MTB Marathon
â¨Wiesbaden (20.05.12):

28Km / 730Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U15,U17 und U19)
41Km  / 1280Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r  U19)
65Km / 1960Hm

8. Saarschleifen Bike Marathon
â¨Mettlach (27.05.12):

39Km / 795Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
55Km / 1265 Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
103Km / 2275 Hm

13. Canyon Rhein HunsrÃ¼ck MTB Marathon
â¨Rhens (10.06.12):

35Km / 750Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
50Km  / 1100Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
75Km / 1850Hm

11. Erbeskopfmarathon
Thalfang (08.07.12):

38Km / 800Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
65Km  / 1700Hm
110Km / 3100Hm

7. Gallahaan-Trail
Oppenhausen (02.09.12):

22Km / 410Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U15,U17 und U19)
43Km / 1050Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
63Km / 1550Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)


3. sebamed BIKE DAY
Bad Salzig (09.09.12):

28Km / 650Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U15,U17 und U19)
40Km  / 960Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
62Km / 1600Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)

12. VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon
Daun (15.09.12):

30Km / 900Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U15,U17 und U19)
60Km / 1300Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
85Km / 2000Hm
100Km / 2300Hm

Mountainbikefestival BÃ¼chel 2012
BÃ¼chel (14.10.12):

31Km / 520Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U15,U17 und U19)
51Km / 1050Hm (Wertung auch fÃ¼r U19)
69Km / 1450Hm

Kurzfristige Ãnderungen der Strecken sind dem jeweiligen Veranstalter vorbehalten.


----------



## Justarius (17. Februar 2012)

Achtung! FÃ¼r die einzelnen Veranstaltungen muss man sich nochmals separat anmelden. 

Einzelanmeldung

Bei Teams bitte die Maximale TeamgrÃ¶Ãe gem. Ausschreibung beachten.
(Ein MÃ¤nner- /Mix- Team besteht aus 3-6 Fahrer, ein Frauenteam aus 2-4 Fahrer)

Einzelfahrer die schon gemeldet sind, mÃ¼ssen nicht noch einmal extra bei der Gruppenanmeldung zahlen (Bitte bei der Gruppenanmeldung entsprechend bei ÂsonstigeÂ vermerken) Teilnehmer die bei der Gruppenanmeldung gemeldet sind, sind automatisch in der Einzelwertung und mÃ¼ssen sich nicht nochmals separat anmelden.

Ein Fahrer kann sich nur in einem Team melden!

Gruppenanmeldung

Anmeldungen der einzelnen Veranstaltungen:

http://my3.raceresult.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=9475&lang=de

1. MTB Marathon â¨Wiesbaden (20.05.12) (noch nicht frei geschaltet)

8. Saarschleifen Bike Marathon â¨Mettlach (27.05.12)

13. Canyon Rhein HunsrÃ¼ck MTB Marathon â¨Rhens (10.06.12)

11. Erbeskopfmarathon Thalfang (08.07.12)

7. Gallahaan-Trail Oppenhausen (02.09.12)  (noch nicht frei geschaltet)

3. sebamed BIKE DAY Bad Salzig (09.09.12)

12. VulkanBike Eifel-Marathon Daun (15.09.12)  (noch nicht frei geschaltet)

Mountainbikefestival BÃ¼chel 2012 BÃ¼chel (14.10.12)  (noch nicht frei geschaltet)


----------



## Peter88 (18. Februar 2012)

Eigenartiges Format 

Man bezahlt Geld dafür um in Punktetabelle/Wertung zu erscheinen die aufgrund der fehlenden Streichergebnisse jeder von uns knechten gewinnen kann wenn man nur an allen rennen teilnimmt und diese mit einer durchschnittlichen Leistung beendet.

ersteimal ist es wirr das man sich separate anmelden muss und zweitens was meiner Meinung nach schwerer wiegt, fehlt der Anreiz den Cup zu gewinnen...Geldpreise, Ruhm oder Rum 

Na, ja allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und sichere Fahrt

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2012)

Super Sache


----------



## Justarius (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Peter,
schade das du dir anscheinend nicht die Zeit genommen hast die Infos über die Challenge gründlicher zu lesen, ist ja aber auch recht viel! 

Von daher möchte ich die Punkte die du angesprochen hast gerne einmal richtig stellen.

Es sind insgesamt neun Rennen von denen Maximal fünf gewertet werden. Das heißt du hast vier Streichergebnisse. Die Fünf höchsten Ergebnisse werden gewertet. Du kannst natürlich auch weniger fahren wenn du magst, du bist dann trotzdem in der Wertung, wobei es dann natürlich schwer ist ganz nach vorne zu kommen.

Die separate Anmeldung haben wir in diesem Jahr eingeführt. Da die Menge an Teilnehmer, gerade durch die ersten Veranstaltungen, die ansonsten in die Wertung kommen enorm sind und es dann unübersichtlich für die einzelnen Teilnehmer wird.

Die Gebühr von einmalig 4Euro haben wir aus zweierlei Gründen eingeführt. Zum einen möchte br-timing (http://www.br-timing.de) gerne für ihre Leistungen bezahlt werden (eigentlich schade! ). Zum anderen werden kosten der Siegerehrung damit abgedeckt die dadurch entstanden sind das wir die Altersklassen (Senioren 4) erweitert haben, die Jugendklassen (U15, U17 und U19) eingeführt haben und Die Teamwertung um reine Frauen Teams erweitert haben. Für alle die Klassen müssen Preise "besorgt" werden und wir wollen in diesem Jahr die ersten drei jeder Altersklasse mit Medaillen ehren!
Diese Mehrkosten konnten wir leider nicht durch Sponsoren abdecken.

Geldpreise noch zusätzlich auszuschütten ist alllerdings in diesem Jahr nicht vorgesehen. Aber bevor ich nicht weiß wohin mit dem ganzen Schotter werde ich für 2013 ernsthaft drüber nachdenken! 

Falls noch Unklarheiten da sind. Können wir die gerne hier oder in Facebook oder per Mail klären! Ansonsten gibt es alle Infos und News auf unserer Homepage http://www.mtb-c.de

Sportliche Grüße
Kim
MTB CHALLENGE


----------



## Peter88 (19. Februar 2012)

Blamiert 

Da habe ich teilweise Daten falsch interpretiert.
Aber jetzt hat auch der letzte das Format begriffen


----------



## Justarius (19. April 2012)

Bereits über 100Anmeldungen bei der Challenge. Auch das eine oder andere Team hat sich schon auf der Seite vorgestellt!
http://www.mtbchallenge.de

Der neue Trailer der MTB CHALLENGE ist online! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr6jRqCxnrM"]MTB CHALLENGE 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Sportliche Grüße
Kim
MTB CHALLENGE


----------



## stumpen (19. Juli 2012)

Die Challenge geht jetzt in die Sommerpause. 

Mit frischen Beinen geht es danach mit dem 7. Gallahaan-Trail
Oppenhausen (02.09.12) weiter. Vielleicht ja sogar ohne Matsch. 
Hier das Video der letzten Veranstaltung vor der Pause, natürlich inclusive Matsch. 

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gNRwbweRjxU"]YouTube - 11. Erbeskopfmarathon 2012 Thalfang[/nomedia]


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (8. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es schon irgendwo Infos bzgl der Termine 2013?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justarius (8. Dezember 2012)

Leider stehen noch nicht alle Termine für 2013. aber ich gehe davon aus das die letzten Entscheidungen noch in diesem Monat fallen. 
Alle Infos findet man unter: www.mtb-c.de


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (9. Dezember 2012)

Hey, Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich hoffe ja, dass Daun wieder dabei ist!


----------



## gunka (9. Dezember 2012)

Wer soll Daun machen? Der letzte Orgachef war ja wohl unfähig.


----------



## Justarius (9. Dezember 2012)

Es ist noch nicht klar wer Daun machen wird. Und da wir keinen Ansprechpartner seitens der Veranstaltung haben, wird Daun auch leider nicht Teil der Challenge sein.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (9. Dezember 2012)

Schade!
Aber egal, die Challenge ist auch ohne Daun eine rundum tolle Sache!
Und genug schöne Rennen sind auch so dabei.
Für mich eine der schönsten Rennserien und ich bin auch ohne Daun 2013 wieder am Start!


----------

